# Dusty drops from spraying interiors



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

After spraying interiors I find some of my drops are so covered in dust they are almost worthless to cover up anything else (even exterior stuff) without leaving a pile of paint dust. I'm curious if anyone else covers them with plastic or has found any other method to keep drops somewhat clean while spraying interiors. I don't usually spray interior repaints, but when the house is empty and un-occupied I find it is definitely worth it, even when there is a lot of masking.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> After spraying interiors I find some of my drops are so covered in dust they are almost worthless to cover up anything else (even exterior stuff) without leaving a pile of paint dust. I'm curious if anyone else covers them with plastic or has found any other method to keep drops somewhat clean while spraying interiors. I don't usually spray interior repaints, but when the house is empty and un-occupied I find it is definitely worth it, even when there is a lot of masking.


Once used for spraying, always (only) used for spraying. 
Strictly speaking.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

fromthenorthwest said:


> After spraying interiors I find some of my drops are so covered in dust they are almost worthless to cover up anything else (even exterior stuff) without leaving a pile of paint dust. I'm curious if anyone else covers them with plastic or has found any other method to keep drops somewhat clean while spraying interiors. I don't usually spray interior repaints, but when the house is empty and un-occupied I find it is definitely worth it, even when there is a lot of masking.


Take them to Chicago Dropcloth Service or a like company in your area!
http://www.chicagodrop.com/
Every PC in our area takes there's there. I've brought some loaded with block filler, gloss oil and epoxy and they come back clean enough to sleep on.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

If house is empty cover floors with rosin paper instead. May not work the gratest on nigh pile carpet, but works good on hard surfaces and low pile carpet.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brushman4 said:


> Take them to Chicago Dropcloth Service or a like company in your area!
> http://www.chicagodrop.com/
> Every PC in our area takes there's there. I've brought some loaded with block filler, gloss oil and epoxy and they come back clean enough to sleep on.



Wow I wonder what they are using to wash them to be able to remove epoxy and gloss oil.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I cover everything in plastic and resin paper.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

If that's the case then charge em to the job buy new for next one...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Pressures too high will cause excessive overspray. Larger tips and lower pressures might help prevent the dryfall effect you're getting. Particularly, in warm environments. Otherwise, shaking the drops out in a remote area will get them ready for the next job. You could always vacuum them if you're environmentally conscientious.

A battery operated leaf blower might work too. Just brain storming.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Lightningboy65 said:


> If house is empty cover floors with rosin paper instead. May not work the gratest on nigh pile carpet, but works good on hard surfaces and low pile carpet.


Expect Jennifer to report you for your environmentally insensitive approach to painting.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Holland said:


> Once used for spraying, always (only) used for spraying.
> Strictly speaking.


Holland, the only difficulty with that is they will still shed on the carpet that I'm trying to protect on the next spray job, which is what I'm dealing with now.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Brushman4 said:


> Take them to Chicago Dropcloth Service or a like company in your area!
> http://www.chicagodrop.com/
> Every PC in our area takes there's there. I've brought some loaded with block filler, gloss oil and epoxy and they come back clean enough to sleep on.


That sounds pretty handy! I will say I have snuck them into the local laundromat a few times, but have had mixed results getting some of the paint dust off even with those high-powered wash machines. Don't know if I got a local drop cleaner here in the Bellingham area


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Lightningboy65 said:


> If house is empty cover floors with rosin paper instead. May not work the gratest on nigh pile carpet, but works good on hard surfaces and low pile carpet.


Definitely like that rosin paper for hard surfaces, but for carpet like you say it doesn't work all that well


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

kmp said:


> I cover everything in plastic and resin paper.


kmp what mil do you like for that? I've used just the thin roles of painted plastic but they tear so easy. Now you mention it though some thicker mill might be the ticket though, depending on the cost


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

thanks for all the ideas everyone, much appreciated!


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

3 mil plastic and it doesn't tear easily.
Not exactly cheap but disposable


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Plastic is way too slippery for my liking...maybe when I was young and could catch my balance quickly without throwing out my back!:biggrin:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> kmp what mil do you like for that? I've used just the thin roles of painted plastic but they tear so easy. Now you mention it though some thicker mill might be the ticket though, depending on the cost


I use the thinner painters plastic from sherwin, I used to use a thicker plastic but once when I couldn't get it I used the thinner stuff and it worked out ok..Yeah it tears easier but watch your hose in and out of a room and don't go in more than you need to it will be ok. Drops work but I don't want to have 2000 square feet of drops full of paint that are heavy and no place to store them.I have never washed a drop, hosed them off yes but never taken them to a laundromat.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thats why Im sold on the cheap semi-disposable blue drops the box stores. It doesnt hurt too much to throw them out. But, you should just shake the crap out of them, and put them in a box that you reserve for interior spray jobs.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Expect Jennifer to report you for your environmentally insensitive approach to painting.


 There is nothing about the painting business that could reasonably said to be environmentally sensitive! I do try to keep solvent use to an absolute minimum and even so I still use small amounts of methyl hydrate, mineral spirits and lacquer thinner. I have never figured out how to be a "Green Painter". I see in some advertising that, apparently, some painting companies have figured it out. At least they advertise environmentally friendly paint work.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyway, I'd just wash my drops (I do wash my drops) in my front loading washing machine. If your home machine is not big enough, there are always there the triple loaders at laundromats.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Holland, the only difficulty with that is they will still shed on the carpet that I'm trying to protect on the next spray job, which is what I'm dealing with now.


hmmm...
I can't remember the last time (or if ever) I sprayed inside a finished house.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Wow I wonder what they are using to wash them to be able to remove epoxy and gloss oil.


I don't know but if it works, it works.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Anyway, I'd just wash my drops (I do wash my drops) in my front loading washing machine. If your home machine is not big enough, there are always there the triple loaders at laundromats.


I've been there done that, the drops I put in their jumbo machines had a ton of block filler on them and caused the washers to get clogged up and spew on the floor of the laundromat. The poor old caretaker guy told me never to try that again!:surprise:


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

There is no doubt about it, that there is soo much waste/mess/stress associated with spraying.
I do mainly repaints. Even if they are empty, I don't spray. Maybe the crown mouldings or textured ceilings. But if your having to tape all the floors switches etc. Just not worth it. IMO.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> I've been there done that, the drops I put in their jumbo machines had a ton of block filler on them and caused the washers to get clogged up and spew on the floor of the laundromat. The poor old caretaker guy told me never to try that again!:surprise:


Good Grief! They really must have been loaded! I've never had an issue with washing my drops. I suspect if I'd had drops that fully loaded I'd have taken a hose to them before machine loading. I would not want to need to buy a new machine. I love the one I have. It's been going strong for at least 15 years. I still think it would work well for the OP if he gives them a shake and is just trying to wash out residual dust.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I place those huge (vinyl type) blue tarps over all the cotton drop sheets prior to spraying and then shake them out. You can also take a hose to them in the summer.
That keeps my drops free of dust.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

2 Mil Plastic for Carpets

Red Rosin and 2" Tape for hard floors


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

A shop vac with a floor attachment works, just need a way to hold it down and CaPainter makes a good point about using the proper pressure on the airless. Not too high or low and best tip size. I will add Floetrol sometimes when needed, the price of the paint conditioner is well worth it especially with cheap flat paint.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, but you can put the pressure on whatever you want. If your spraying out a whole house, there is going to be overspray and dust flying everywhere. 



Krittterkare said:


> A shop vac with a floor attachment works, just need a way to hold it down and CaPainter makes a good point about using the proper pressure on the airless. Not too high or low and best tip size. I will add Floetrol sometimes when needed, the price of the paint conditioner is well worth it especially with cheap flat paint.


----------



## scbryan7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Clothes line and pressure washer? haha


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never sprayed over my drops unless they were covered in plastic. Even the thinner mil will work as long as you don’t pull it too tight when taping. Give it some folds so it has room to move a bit.
I have found that doing much spraying in a house where wall to wall carpeting is present is more of a PITA than it is worth.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

RH said:


> Never sprayed over my drops unless they were covered in plastic. Even the thinner mil will work as long as you don’t pull it too tight when taping. Give it some folds so it has room to move a bit.
> I have found that doing much spraying in a house where wall to wall carpeting is present is more of a PITA than it is worth.


Ya the only time I spray in an occupied house is on textured ceilings. Or a nice fireplace or wainscotting. Although much more difficult when carpet is involved.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Last time I did involved a natural finish built in oak entertainment center that the customer wanted painted white. It went the full width of the end wall in the family room. Carpet was involved but I only had to mask off enough of the room to be able to function. Even so, it was a 
PITA.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

One of the reasons I have exceptional masking skills, is from all of the acoustic ceilings I sprayed after having to drape the entire interior walls with plastic. Don't hate. It's a fact.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I got chased out of the laundromat years ago for washing drops. I used to have a spare set of W/D in my basement, so I'd use that. When they gave up the ghost, I just started pitching them when they got too bad.

Lately, I've been using shiny new drops, under a layer of painters plastic. Seems to work OK. This is high-ish ceiling commercial work, so we roll bakers on the painters plastic. Seems OK.

Yeah, it'll tear here and there, but generally speaking, the canvas drops are in much better shape afterwards than they would have been otherwise.

I sprayed a church ceiling back in the day with dryfall and no masking of the carpet. We did mask the pews. The carpet cleaned up with a vacuum. I wouldn't make a habit of doing that, though. We were doing a full plaster restoration of the ceiling as well, and I figured the carpet would be trashed and priced appropriately. Random nice little bonus that the carpet cleaned up just fine.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

ParamountPaint said:


> I got chased out of the laundromat years ago for washing drops. I used to have a spare set of W/D in my basement, so I'd use that. When they gave up the ghost, I just started pitching them when they got too bad.
> 
> Lately, I've been using shiny new drops, under a layer of painters plastic. Seems to work OK. This is high-ish ceiling commercial work, so we roll bakers on the painters plastic. Seems OK.
> 
> ...


 You may consider just using ram board. Would save you a world of grief.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

RH said:


> Last time I did involved a natural finish built in oak entertainment center that the customer wanted painted white. It went the full width of the end wall in the family room. Carpet was involved but I only had to mask off enough of the room to be able to function. Even so, it was a
> PITA.


 The Zipwall system has become really handy on a bunch of jobs. Like this entertainment unit I just did.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Ram board, or something similar, is the way to go. Drop sheets are awful for spraying. You can sweep or vacuum it off, pull the tape, and roll up the big pieces to save. Toss the small pieces.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> You may consider just using ram board. Would save you a world of grief.


I've used it a couple of times. The only problem I really had was that this is after-hours work in an occupied facility and the set up and tear down of the Ramboard was more cumbersome than wadding up the painter's plastic and folding up the drops.

In a situation where we could set up and leave it there until the job was done, I'd use the Ramboard.


----------

